# Dandelions OK for Pigeons?



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I asked a friend of mine to give me her dandelion plants after weeding her garden. I've heard pigeons love them but I don't know if they can eat the wild/weed variety. Is it better to get them from your supermarket produce or does it matter?

On a separate but not so unrelated topic - the dandelions my friend brought have mysteriously disappeared. The thief left them in the plant debris bin - someone uprooted them right out of the pots and trashed them.

Before I risk burning bridges with my mysterious but usual suspect (self-appointed garden custodian, AKA: My yard is my yard and so is yours) is it really worth the trouble of growing my own or just get them from the supermarket? I know they can spread like weeds even if I keep them potted.

Pick and choose my battles?

D.

Apparently there are different varieties of dandelions - are they all edible?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If someone like a neighbor uproots a plant of mine. I would confront them on it. It's one thing to not like the plant walk over and complain to you but another thing to just go take matters in to your own hand. I think if you don't confront the person then they are just going to think they have the power to do it and will continue the behavior when they find it nessacary. That's what I think.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Plants for the Hated Birds*

I agree with you this not something to just roll over and play dead. It is a very complicated and long story but suffice it to say my usual suspect was the reason I lost my aviary flock six years ago.

Alas, another confrontation with someone who hates my pigeons - and plants for the hated birds too... Do I actually call my landlord and tell him I want the weeds on my side to stay so I can feed the pigeons you told me I couldn't have anymore...?

This is why I think the plants disappeared without my permission. "What sane person would pot weeds that will spread all over the yard?" I'm sure that's what went through that person's mind.

I also abandoned planting a tree on my side of the yard six years ago because he said it would block the sun... Even though it wasn't anywhere in the path of the sun and we would be in our 90's by the time the tree grew that tall...

Ah, the joys of community living!

D.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Scuiry said:


> I agree with you this not something to just roll over and play dead. It is a very complicated and long story but suffice it to say my usual suspect was the reason I lost my aviary flock six years ago.
> 
> Alas, another confrontation with someone who hates my pigeons - and plants for the hated birds too... *Do I actually call my landlord and tell him I want the weeds on my side to stay so I can feed the pigeons you told me I couldn't have anymore...*?
> 
> ...


You keep pigeons despite your landlord telling you they're not allowed?


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

*Not All of Them*



ptras said:


> You keep pigeons despite your landlord telling you they're not allowed?


He let me keep seven inside the apartment... It's more having to revisit that whole issue after everything that happened... He never liked my birds in the first place. So after he took over the business from his mother he put squeeze on me until it became impossible to meet his standards. It was a very sad and drawn-out ordeal that took months to settle. Calling him over my right to keep weeds on my side so I can feed the pigeons... Just couldn't imagine that conversation...

D.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Simple answer to that is forget the dandelions 
They're not a stable part of a pigeons diet, and if they are getting enough nutrition from other seeds and food, its not really worth the hassle.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why bother with weeds when you can pick him up kale and spinach and things like that at the super market? If you really prefer, you could grow them in pots also. They're very good for them. I chop them up small. Mine even like chopped finely carrots.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Scuiry said:


> He let me keep seven inside the apartment... It's more having to revisit that whole issue after everything that happened... He never liked my birds in the first place. So after he took over the business from his mother he put squeeze on me until it became impossible to meet his standards. It was a very sad and drawn-out ordeal that took months to settle. Calling him over my right to keep weeds on my side so I can feed the pigeons... Just couldn't imagine that conversation...
> 
> D.


Just wondering, because I am a landlord. If my tenant were to keep animal(s) on the premises that I had not allowed, I would give them notice to remove the animal(s) within ten days in accordance with the lease. If they didn't comply with the lease, I would start eviction proceedings immediately. I'm not opposed to animals (as is evidenced by my pigeon loft, our dog and our cat), but would insist upon compliance with the lease - just as I would for noise problems or parking problems.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Dandelions are medicinal plants - I keep several plants in my garden, and they are not allowed to go wildly to seed. I would be beyond furious and definitely confront anyone that messed with my herbals and medicinals. You don't even have to bring up the pigeons


----------



## farmer9989 (Jan 19, 2007)

don't get rid of your birds git rid of lhe land god


----------



## A b (9 mo ago)

Quazar said:


> Simple answer to that is forget the dandelions
> They're not a stable part of a pigeons diet, and if they are getting enough nutrition from other seeds and food, its not really worth the hassle.


 That's not true they can eat dandileos I saw a flock of pigeons that was eating herbs and dandileon after nothing wrong happen to tgem


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

^ Yes, it is difficult to imagine that dandelions could possibly be harmful to any creature that is still evident on Earth, given that the plant seems to grow everywhere including in the middle of sidewalks. But I think that the post was merely saying that dandelions aren't worth the hassle with the landlord because they aren't _*necessary*_ for pigeons. I haven't tried offering dandelion seeds to any pigeons yet, which now that I think about it seems a bit odd, but I doubt that they would be "favorites" of the local dove flock because of the wispy fluff and stem on each seed.

Speaking of wild plant seeds, at about 1 minute and 15 seconds in the video at the link below, a feral pigeon eats something that looks like a small flower, or perhaps sprouted seeds... does anyone recognize that plant?


----------

